
The Logaf Scale - ingve
https://blog.danlew.net/2020/04/15/the-logaf-scale/
======
marandaneto
hey Dan, it sounds a very cool idea. I might give it a try. This could
reduce/minimize bikeshedding too. Just out of curiosity, How are you leveling
your LOGAF on PRs per comment/suggestion? Emojis, Writing the LOGAF level as
part of the comment? Thanks :)

